# Long ATA, advantages/disadvantages going from 44 to 46 to 48 inches



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a question about long ATA bows. I am currently shooting a Hoyt Superstar Meridian at 44.5 inches, 9.5 inch brace height. I have been looking for longer ATA bows that are left handed and support a 30.5 to 31 inch compound draw length. I have not been successful, maybe I can stick with what I have. I am setting up both indoor and NFAA field barebows. I do not shoot 3D, at least not yet.

I am wondering what the advantage of different ATA's are. If you are going long, why not go all the way and shoot 48 inches? They must make 44 and 46 for a reason.

When would you choose a 44 inch bow versus a 46 inch bow versus a 48 inch bow? My concern is target only, and in my case, spots -- but don't limit your comments to this if you think others might benefit. I only shoot fingers with no sight. 

I imagine that stringwalking, gap, point of aim etc. might have different preferrences. Also, long draw lengths like mine versus short draw lengths. I imagine overall bow weight is a factor as well. Longer risers weigh more.

For recurve, finger pinch would be an issue if I was shooting a 66 inch bow. Obviously, finger pinch is considered differently in the compound world where a 48 inch bow is considered long. I have already gone to two fingers under.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Set ups*

Compound Barebow stringwalking:

Long ata as you can get. 46"-48". Why? When you walk the string you need as much forgiveness as possible. You are in effect taking the bow out of time with the eccentrics each time you shoot a differnet distance and crawl. This also limits you to round wheels are e-wheels. Cams can be string walked, but noone has ever shot great scores with cams to my knowledge. If you throw the clicker into the equation, now at the shorter targets (longest crawl) you are pulling hard against the limbs and shooting in effect a differnt draw length to get through the clicker. A short just does not work as well under the conditions. Look at the peak performances and record scores. All are shot stringwalking with longer ATA bows. In field archery we are looking for accuracy and in stringwalking you need a bow that is very tolerable of shooter error and the nauture of changing the location of fingers on the string with every distnace. 

Bowhunter (nonsighted): Longer ATA bows are more forgiving of shooter error. There are some really good finger shooters out there. If you are shooting 3-D you can get away with bows that may not cut the mustard in field. The 2 games a different. The unmarked range estimation skill is a component that does not exist in field. By the same token, I like as fast a bow as I can get without compromising any accuracy. When you get under pressure in a tournament situation a longer bow shines for me. That extra forgiveness can give you an edge, where the guy shooting the faster bow make a minor error with his loose and has a wild arrow. There are guys out there that shoot shorter faster bows very well, for most of us average mortals, longer bows are more accurate.

Why does a olympic archer shoot a 68-70 recurve? Because they are shooting the most accurate bow. Some of the highest finger scores shot were done with very long ATA bow. The bear tamerlane compound was 52 inches I think and some great scores were shot with it. 

Shooting with less fingers on the string may help to shoot a shorter bow. I want to shoot a shorter bow. I keep returning to a 47" ATA Hoyt that simply is a fogiving accurate bow for the application of shooting a field course. I like it so much, I will probably wind up hunting with a 47" bow also. I used to hunt with a 66" longbow, I could not shoot a short longbow with the level of accuracy that I desired. Maybe it is just me. I guess I am not a good enough archer to shoot short fast bow, or never had the right one in my hands. In stringwalking there IMO no question the longer is better.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Dragonheart,

You hit on the same logic that I did. The question becomes, why anything under 48 inches? What do you gain by going to 46 or 44? Lighter bow? A little more speed? Lower cost? Also, is the shorter bow preferred if you do not stringwalk? For field, I would love to be able to find a nice 48 inch, left handed, long drawlength, wheel bow from the 90's (until I can afford a new Barnsdale).


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

With compounds you run into the same thing as you do with a conventional bow (recurve, longbow). I have always thought that for shooting bowhunter (no stringwalk) for my draw length a 46" ATA is a perfect length. I have a 27 1/2 " draw. 

What do you want to sacrifice? If you want speed you will be giving up something else. If you want accuracy forgivesness you give up something. I like balance. I want a bow that gives me a little of both. That is why I shoot cams on a long ATA bow. Barnsdale is the best new stringwalking bow on the market. I really do not know of another bow I could recommend for stringwalking that is new. 

When you go to national events you get insight into what the top guys are shooting. In barebow and bowhunter many guys are shooting older longer bows. They work. I am talking about field. If I shot 3-D as stated, my bow would be shorter, for the speed. For one arrow at a larger kill-zone and an unmarked yardage, need speed as part of the setup.

If you want an older bow to stringwalk, Hoyt protec with LX pro limbs and find a set of round on round wheels. Older Pro-vantage Hoyt will also work but that is a cast handle (might crack) and nonsplit limbs, you may never have an issue but the newer Hoyt.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Does it really boil down to speed versus forgiveness? My Superstar at 44.5 is not very fast. Coming from the barebow recurve world, I would go for forgiveness. Speed will be faster no matter what ATA compound I shoot.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Longer better for me*

We have been chasing the perfect bow since man first launched an arrow. I like accuracy, so I shoot the bow that gives me that based on my experinece. If ever find a short, fast bow that I can shoot with the level of forgiveness that I do a longer one, that will be in my hands. I have not found one yet. That is why I am sticking with the longer bows. You can always shoot a lighter arrow to get more speed. In todays era, many are looking for the fastest bow. That may not be the best bow for me, and the application I wish to apply that tool.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I think the answer to your question about the 44-46" bows has more to do with draw length. They will be as forgiving to a 27-28" draw as a 48" bow would be to a 30-31" draw... with the about the same speed. I don't know technically why a longer ATA shoots better for me, I do know that they do.
I shoot my 47.5" Barney consistently better than my 45.5" Barney setup exactly the same. Some of it is mass weight, some of it may be finger pinch and all of it may be in my head! The fact remains though that I shoot the longer ATA bow better, it shows on the score card!:wink:

IMO.....the shorter the bow, the more perfect your form must be. Hence, the dropping of the fingers from the string, etc.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

fuelracerpat said:


> I think the answer to your question about the 44-46" bows has more to do with draw length. They will be as forgiving to a 27-28" draw as a 48" bow would be to a 30-31" draw... with the about the same speed. I don't know technically why a longer ATA shoots better for me, I do know that they do.
> I shoot my 47.5" Barney consistently better than my 45.5" Barney setup exactly the same. Some of it is mass weight, some of it may be finger pinch and all of it may be in my head! The fact remains though that I shoot the longer ATA bow better, it shows on the score card!:wink:
> 
> IMO.....the shorter the bow, the more perfect your form must be. Hence, the dropping of the fingers from the string, etc.


:thumbs_up


----------

